# Que diferencia ahi entre 2K2 y 2K



## rebomiito (Nov 28, 2008)

hola estaba con la duda de si era lo mismo una resistencia de 2K2 o 2K porque estan en un par de circuitos y me dije que no debe ser lo mismo asique si alguien me puede decir la diferencia de una entre otra desde ya muchisimas gracias

saludos Rebomiito


----------



## Cacho (Nov 28, 2008)

¿Qué diferencia hay entre $1 y $1,10? ¿Y entre $2000 y $2200?
La diferencia es un 10%, o sea, 200 Ohms en este caso.
En el caso de la resistencia, cambian los colores, así que también es estética...

Depende de la función que cumpla la resistencia, puede ser poco importante o crucial...


----------



## rebomiito (Nov 28, 2008)

muchas gracias! pero si el segundo numero cambia es lo mismo?


----------



## Cacho (Nov 28, 2008)

Otra vez: Depende de la función que cumpla la resistencia...

Edit: 2K2 son 2200 Ohms, 2K son 2000 Ohms... ¿eso era lo que preguntabas?


----------



## lalex (Nov 28, 2008)

osea...


la K hace el papel de una "," (coma)... y tmb,, te especifica q es X1000



Salu2


----------



## digitalis (Dic 3, 2008)

Newbies -> http://www.pastoreszagal.com/unidades.gif

Un poquito más técnica -> http://img349.imageshack.us/img349/8291/siprefixes2eg.png

Edit:
"San_Cacho":


> "Si lo quemás, aprendés.
> Si no lo quemás, no aprendés.
> Cacho"



Qué razón llevas..


----------



## pepechip (Dic 3, 2008)

Otra importante diferencia a tener en cuenta: La resistencia de 2K2 es un valor normalizado por la que la puedes consegir en cualquier tienda de electronica, mientras que la de 2K no es un valor muy corriente y no podras localizarla.


----------

